# 922 receiver acting very odd lately (restarts, missing data) ...



## speedmaster

We've had the 922 since I think February. Starting about two weeks ago it would occasionally reboot at odd times, on its own.

A few nights ago it did it twice within an hour. And now it seems to take about 3x as long to reboot than it did previously. One of the times it came back up, all of our recording schedule was gone.

Last night after one of these episodes it shut down and it had to press the button on the front several times to get it to start-up.

I've reset the DVR a couple times by unplugging it for a few minutes, then plugging it back in.

Any ideas as to what might be going on? I never see any kind of explicit error message, just this odd behavior.

Thanks very much in advance,
Chris


----------



## AZ.

Its starting to crash! save your recordings if you can now, or they will be lost...This is to common of a problem with the 922(some would totaly disagree!)

Get a hold of a Dirt member from dish, or call a CSR...Dirt will get a knew one out asap....

Good luck, Im on my second in 9months.



speedmaster said:


> We've had the 922 since I think February. Starting about two weeks ago it would occasionally reboot at odd times, on its own.
> 
> A few nights ago it did it twice within an hour. And now it seems to take about 3x as long to reboot than it did previously. One of the times it came back up, all of our recording schedule was gone.
> 
> Last night after one of these episodes it shut down and it had to press the button on the front several times to get it to start-up.
> 
> I've reset the DVR a couple times by unplugging it for a few minutes, then plugging it back in.
> 
> Any ideas as to what might be going on? I never see any kind of explicit error message, just this odd behavior.
> 
> Thanks very much in advance,
> Chris


----------



## l8er

Sounds like the fan has failed and now the hard drive is overheating and crashing. It won't get better. Act quickly.

Backup your timers to a remote.


----------



## sulu600

On my second (third) VIP922 and still strange things happening. Turned it on today and was meet with a total Pink screen on the HDTV. Only one light on on the receiver, so rebooted, twice before it started acting normal again. Like was suggested I transferred a bunch of recording to my EXT HD, and hope to make it through the day. HDD temp is averaging 116 F. I think they need to better cooling fan on board this receiver.

Also pretty strange, I got a mailing today telling me how to watch Blockbuster Movie Pass on my 922....thinking I had missed the firmware update, i rushed to see if I had a new menu item, but nothing. A closer look at the fine print showed the default disclaimer "Coming Soon", read years.

Steve


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

BBMP is not available yet on the 922. I don't have a tentative date for the release. The temperature of your receiver is fine. The only time I have seen a pink screen on my 922 is during the booting process (it only lasts 1-2 seconds). 

Normally when only 1 light is lit on the receiver, it is rebooting (should be the TV 1 green light, Blue HDTV is always lit). Maybe the receiver was in the middle of rebooting. Thanks.


----------



## garygaryj

Ray or Other DIRT members - I have a couple of questions...

1. What is the official stance of the "acceptable range" of the Average HDD Temperature on Diagnostics? What is the danger point?

2. I had flakiness yesterday on my otherwise excellent 922 - I checked at 4:30 PM to make sure my recordings were going to happen while I was out in the evening, and I got back home, expecting to see Coach and Ozzy on Survivor, but all I could see were zeroed-out Timers and nothing recorded. Not good. No power issues in my home or to the 922, and no fan or overheating - lots of cool air around the 922. Had to use restore to get my timers back (and I'm glad for that..., but....)..here are my questions:

a. It seems many have reported these timer disappearances recently, and I want to know if there is some inside knowledge on why this is suddenly happening sporadically to people? Is it something in the actual guide download that is causing this, or something in the recent 'upgrade' to include the Weather Channel app? Or something else? Are the engineers investigating and going to release some stabilizing component? I am starting to question my extra $200 I paid for the privilege of this receiver, and of the extra $4. per month over other DVR models.

b. BBMP - is there any benefit or possibility to getting the BBMP even though we don't have 922 online access yet - but to get and use it with direct mail? Also if we have the Blockbuster app on a DVD player - would that be something that could be part of a BBMP account?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Gary,

Once the receiver reaches 140 degrees a warning message will appear on the TV screen alerting the viewer that the receiver has reached this threshold and must shutdown. As long as ample ventilation is provided to the receiver, you should not have a heat issue (unless there is a hardware failure). I have my 922 in the open and I don't have any heat issues with mine.

I need to check on the timer not recording the show you spoke about and the disappearance of timers from your receiver. I have not noticed either occurring on my 922.

BBMP has not been updated yet for the 922. If you have the Movie Pass package on your account, you have access to about 20 channels and you get 1 disc by mail from BB, but you do need to have the receiver connected to a high speed Internet connection. If the receiver is not connected to the Internet, the DISH Online movies will not display. Plus most of the movies incur a charge on DISH Online.



garygaryj said:


> Ray or Other DIRT members - I have a couple of questions...
> 
> 1. What is the official stance of the "acceptable range" of the Average HDD Temperature on Diagnostics? What is the danger point?
> 
> 2. I had flakiness yesterday on my otherwise excellent 922 - I checked at 4:30 PM to make sure my recordings were going to happen while I was out in the evening, and I got back home, expecting to see Coach and Ozzy on Survivor, but all I could see were zeroed-out Timers and nothing recorded. Not good. No power issues in my home or to the 922, and no fan or overheating - lots of cool air around the 922. Had to use restore to get my timers back (and I'm glad for that..., but....)..here are my questions:
> 
> a. It seems many have reported these timer disappearances recently, and I want to know if there is some inside knowledge on why this is suddenly happening sporadically to people? Is it something in the actual guide download that is causing this, or something in the recent 'upgrade' to include the Weather Channel app? Or something else? Are the engineers investigating and going to release some stabilizing component? I am starting to question my extra $200 I paid for the privilege of this receiver, and of the extra $4. per month over other DVR models.
> 
> b. BBMP - is there any benefit or possibility to getting the BBMP even though we don't have 922 online access yet - but to get and use it with direct mail? Also if we have the Blockbuster app on a DVD player - would that be something that could be part of a BBMP account?


----------



## jsr

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> I need to check on the timer not recording the show you spoke about and the disappearance of timers from your receiver. I have not noticed either occurring on my 922.


I'd also be interested in some info on this. I have some timers on my 922 that I actually have to recreate every couple of days because they quit working. It has turned into a weekly event for me to go through and look for timers are no longer work. It would be very nice to be able to count on my DVR actually recording the shows I tell it to.


----------



## garygaryj

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Gary,
> I need to check on the timer not recording the show you spoke about and the disappearance of timers from your receiver. I have not noticed either occurring on my 922.


For the 2nd Wednesday in a row, my timers on Dailey Schedule were completely thrown off. Last check was 7p last night and all was good. Came home 8:45p to this (screen shot):










Missed my Survivor episode being recorded... again! Irritating! The one recording of White Christmas was fine, but it wasn't a series recording... so it has something to do with series. Also, Autotunes seem to operate differently in this scenario as well. Has to be a software issue, as several others report issues like this, esp. Wednesday night, and esp. Eastern and Central Timezones. Could be something in the Guide on Wednesday nights, or with a particular program within certain timezones which causes this effect. Not all get this effect. Only some. But obviously, not a hardware issue.

This time, I just waited - and next morning - all was good again on the Daily Schedule.


----------

